# Question about iron on or screen printed tags



## HIATTCLOTHING (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello, Does anyone know of a company that can screen print our companys logos on the inside of blank T shirts just like the tagless haines shirts or something but with our logo instead??? And if not whats the best way to do this because were trying to go with tagless and we need it to be our logo.
Thanks alot.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you asked around to your local screen printer? Many screen printers can offer this service if you ask.

If you have a heat press, you can also buy custom screen printed transfers that you can apply yourself. Places that offer plastisol transfers can do this for you.


----------

